# amysterious cd on BIS(LABEL) call ENDBEGINNING



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The ensemble is new york polyphonie, we have on this cd
1- Antoine Brumel a missa
2-Thomas Crecquillon whit laments
3-Josquin desprez
4- Jacob Clément

and a mysterious apparition of a modern classical composer born in 1942 called Jackson Hill, it's an interesting cd, but it cost me a fortune, it sound'S incredible do...

Anyone heard of this mysterious cd yet.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

IM sory if i did something wrong i had an infraction , i dont knoww why most have been something i said , i dont recall jeez Op i swear i try not to hurt anyone, im here to talk about classiccal nothing classical, not there to hurt anybody ask everyone here if im bad seed, if i faulter i repent and send excuse , sincerely mister deprofundis i swear to god i tried not to be rude or offensive because i get this has daily basis, take care op and TC menbers, perhaps i was wrong about whatever but dont deserve la guillotine has capital punishement.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I have that album. New York Polyphony is a great ensemble, they've done some other Renaissance albums as well.


----------

